# unterschied Instanzvariable und Klassenvariable



## pourki (19. Jul 2007)

Hey kann mir jemdand den unterschied zwischen instanzvariable und klassenvariable nennen.

Danke


----------



## mikachu (19. Jul 2007)

Unterschied Klassenvariable - Instanzvariable


----------



## Guest (19. Jul 2007)

pourki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hey kann mir jemdand den unterschied zwischen instanzvariable und klassenvariable nennen.


Jedes Objekt hat seine *eigenen* Instanzvariablen, unabhängig von anderen Objekten, die von der selben Klasse erstellt wurden.

Klassenvariablen sind an die Klasse gebunden. Alle Objekte der Klasse sehen die *selben* Klassenvariablen.


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jul 2007)

hmm, redet ihr (Link + letzter gast) von static oder wie? 
dann wäre es doch hilfreich, dieses Schlüsselwort zu erwähnen


----------

